# Just Food for Dogs



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Has anyone here used this food for their golden? They have a kitchen nearby and I was just curious as to what people think of the quality of their product as well as any first had accounts as to how their dog has done on this.

Thanks.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

ChrisFromOC said:


> Has anyone here used this food for their golden? They have a kitchen nearby and I was just curious as to what people think of the quality of their product as well as any first had accounts as to how their dog has done on this.
> 
> Thanks.


Never heard of that one, but I just googled it..
Their employee reviews seem mixed at best.






Working at Just Food For Dogs: 78 Reviews | Indeed.com


78 reviews from Just Food For Dogs employees about Just Food For Dogs culture, salaries, benefits, work-life balance, management, job security, and more.




www.indeed.com


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am not familiar with this food or company, never heard of them.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I have and use their DIY recipes sometimes and add my own calcium, vitamins, etc. However, the company offers packets to balance out DIY meals if you want to go that route. Of course, they will also provide the full meal deal for alot of $$$s. You can also check out Balance IT website that aids you in balancing out a recipe appropriate for your dog and they too have a powder mix to add to a particular recipe according to what you are going to cook. Home cooking is very time consuming but I know they are getting human grade food with no recalls on what I feed them.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Actually Justfoodfordoags ITSELF did have a recall. (of course not related to home cooking).
It happens and I would not call it a negative, especially since they were proactive.






Just Food for Dogs Recalled for Possible Listeria Monocytogenes Contamination







www.sanmateoveter.com


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

There is no proactive recalls. The FDA allowes companies to call it a voluntary recall to help a company save face but all recalls are mandatory. Just about every company will let it slide if it's nothing to serious if they catch it themselves and if it's a small company a recall can set them back 18-24 months before they recoup the loses of a recall. So odds are the FDA was either notified or are the ones that found it.

Just an FYI on how those voluntary recalls work. You're right as well, not that big of a deal as just about all (though not all) companies have had recalls, some just have a huge track record of recalls like the Diamond company.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

While made by Diamond....Kirkland Dog Foods have had *TWO recalls since 2007! *
Since I do not feed anything else in the Diamond line..Diamond's company's recalls are a moot and MISLEADING point. (no matter which factory they came from)
Also note that it was Diamond's decision to recall after reports of illness in dogs that ate their foods. (2012 recall)

from: Kirkland Dog Food (Reviews And Recalls In 2019)reviews-recalls/


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It is just in what you consider. I, like Eric, think of Diamond as a company that has more than its share of recalls. The 2007-8 ones were devastating to many owners when their dogs died. In Chattanooga, it was the Diamond brand sold in the feed stores. We had several local dogs die. And I don't think anyone is picking at you, Jeff- just Diamond. We don't care what you choose to feed.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I just stated the facts about Diamond. I didn't mention anything about which line that they make. Though they make Kirkland, along with Premium Edge, Professional, Taste of the wild, Diamond, Diamond Naturals and a handful of other companies foods (not sure if things have changed in the last 3 years) but they were Natural Balance, Wellness Large breed Adult only, Canidae (think they may no long have Diamond make their food for them) and there were a few others I can't remember. 

Point is between all of them diamond is the reason for the recalls, Hence the reason some no longer allow Diamond to manufacture their foods. Kirkland may have only had a couple but it seems likely it just a matter of time there will be more with Diamond.

Also the can food isn't made in a diamond facility FYI, there are only a handful of canneries in the USA. Most companies do not manufacture there own can foods. That 2007 recall was from Menu Foods I believe. They were, at the time, making canned food for close to 100 brands/lines of food. Diamond jsut bought and supplied the wheat that was the issue back then as the wheat was from china and packed in a fertilizer bag to help boost the tested levels of protein.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Kinda like saying that since Purina makes so many garbage foods, that their PPP line must be in the same class.
ie: Beniful, Puppy Chow, Purina One, ALPO, Waggin Train, etc

The good part is that anyone wishing to validate facts vs innuendo are able to quickly do so in the age of information., and let their fingers do the walking.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

lol not even the same thing as diamond makes different quality lines of food and that is not the topic of discussion. Talk about comparing apples and oranges. Their standard line of Diamond (not Naturals) is like the feed store quality food. We're talking about the QC of the company itself. Weather you feed a low quality food or high quality food, you want to be safe for them to eat.


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Surprising how many threads seem to turn into Diamond v Purina ...


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

They did not used to. We have a new member who seems on a crusade to bash Purina and cheer Diamond.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

The major difference is that I do not tout a food or brand but, encourage people to do their own research and not follow anyone, except for their trusted vets.....Not Google, not FB,and not Dr. Google for sure. What I will tout are NOT to feed foods with CORN, wheat or Soy. There are lots out their, besides the ones in question here.

I only say what I am feeding as a reference and say "that I am not recommending a food ^^^^" as others do.

I was looking for a Greenie type dental chew.(not fond of Greenies, but simply curious) I was interested to see if Purina had begun thinking about health vs profit, and stumbled on this during my search. Not exactly ingredients that I would be proud of. Just more garbage for dogs. (Purina Dentalife)

*Note the 1st line.."Propriety Blend.."
Kinda like Mystery Meats for dogs.*_.........__?

Anyone thinking that Purina is protecting a trade secret..reverse engineering is common and simple! Perhaps they don't want owners to know what the BLEND actually is:

The entry into a discussion of Purina, Diamond etc. began at #17 and continued from there. I was not the one that initiated that transgression._


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

hmmm doesn't it list what the propriety blend is (Honey and Spirulina). Kinda takes the mystery out. That said I would never feed anything with BHA, BHT or ethoxiquin, they are chemical preservatives and not a vitamin E (natural preservative).


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The OP asked about a particular food (which I personally have zero experience with if that matters, OP) and we are straying for no good reason to a 'lets bash Purina or defend Purina' place. Jeff, no one says 'you must use Purina' those of us who do use it simply have our multiple dog successes to cite. You have one Golden and dislike big business. That said, the proprietary blend IS named as honey and spirulina so that piece doesn't worry me personally in the slightest.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> What I will tout are NOT to feed foods with CORN, wheat or Soy. There are lots out their, besides the ones in question here.


I feed Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach, it _*does not*_ contain wheat, corn or soy.

There are a lot of members feeding Purina Pro Plan of various varieties to their dogs and the dogs are thriving, doing extremely well on it. My boy is doing extremely well on the PPP SSS, he's been eating it for 9 years.

Not all dogs do well on a certain food, each dog is different. Do your research, be careful where you are reading or obtaining info. Your Vet is a very good source or a Vet Med School's site.

Find a food that works for your dog and stick with it.......

Members come to the forum seeking help, advice, or information about various topics.

When a question is asked about a certain food or any other to topic, try to focus on answering the OPs question and helping them instead of taking the thread off topic. If you wish to start a thread about another topic, feel free to start a new thread.


----------



## RMather (Jan 4, 2010)

ChrisFromOC said:


> Has anyone here used this food for their golden? They have a kitchen nearby and I was just curious as to what people think of the quality of their product as well as any first had accounts as to how their dog has done on this.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## RMather (Jan 4, 2010)

We have been using it from 9 weeks to now ( 10 months) recommended by vet. Used their puppy chicken and rice for about 7 months. He had loose stool on and off. At 9 months switched to adult beef formula and supplemented with calcium. We also use their live probiotic pills daily. Food is delivered for free every week which is convenient. It is far from cheap!! Previous Golden died at 9 from heart issue which could be linked to grain free kibble (found out after the fact) so we are willing to pay up for this food. Good luck.


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks for the input, and I hope this works out well for your pup.


----------

